

Using Simple Abstraction to Reinvent Computing for Parallelism - Shihan
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2011/1/103225-using-simple-abstraction-to-reinvent-computing-for-parallelism/fulltext

======
rfugger
I'm interested in this kind of thing, but I found that article quite
unreadable.

